# Synchronizer(s) Issue; Average Repair Cost?



## O'Town (Jan 12, 2007)

Okay, so I finally got the chance to take my car in to the Pontiac dealer today and after having my car for nearly 9 hours (and me calling twice). I have been having an issue w/ shifting from 1st to 2nd where I'll get a grinding/rubbing sound. The service department told me that just as I feared that the issue was that the synchronizer(s) were going and that they would have to be replaced. When I asked for a quote he told me he couldn't give me an exact quote but that labor would run around $600! He told me that they have to take the transmission out (which I knew already) and that they'd have to take it apart to repair. Anyway, I told them that I'd call them back tomorrow (they were getting ready to close). I trust the dealer but $600 sounds steep and that's not factoring in parts. Has anybody had this exact issue/repair and if so what did it cost out the door (break down in prices if possible)? Would I be better off taking it to a transmission shop instead? I ended up buying the car pre-owned w/ 6k miles on it and unfortunately, I have 38,800 miles (just 2800 miles out of warranty) on the car. Is there a way to buy an extended warranty after the fact? Any help would be appreciated.


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

O'Town said:


> Okay, so I finally got the chance to take my car in to the Pontiac dealer today and after having my car for nearly 9 hours (and me calling twice). I have been having an issue w/ shifting from 1st to 2nd where I'll get a grinding/rubbing sound. The service department told me that just as I feared that the issue was that the synchronizer(s) were going and that they would have to be replaced. When I asked for a quote he told me he couldn't give me an exact quote but that labor would run around $600! He told me that they have to take the transmission out (which I knew already) and that they'd have to take it apart to repair. Anyway, I told them that I'd call them back tomorrow (they were getting ready to close). I trust the dealer but $600 sounds steep and that's not factoring in parts. Has anybody had this exact issue/repair and if so what did it cost out the door (break down in prices if possible)? Would I be better off taking it to a transmission shop instead? I ended up buying the car pre-owned w/ 6k miles on it and unfortunately, I have 38,800 miles (just 2800 miles out of warranty) on the car. Is there a way to buy an extended warranty after the fact? Any help would be appreciated.


I believe you will have a hard time getting an extended warranty now being the car needs repaired and it is nearly 3K out of factory warranty. It doesn't hurt to try though. I believe in order to extend the factory warranty you must do so just before the factory one is set to expire.

I've heard tale of 2K for transmission work. Perhaps the quote they gave you is reasonable, I don't know. 

Being you know the problem, you could call around and get quotes on the same job the dealer wants to perform. You can gauge the dealers quote against others. I believe you are gonna have to eat this one.


----------



## chawkin6 (Jun 21, 2007)

as far as the parts go the syncros are cheap. something you could think about is buying a clutch and throwing that in there. you could save on the labor because the tranny is already out. just an idea.


----------



## jpalamar (Jul 22, 2008)

strainge for syncros to fail so early. my old tsi talon had 186k miles before they failed. and they are knows for failing on dsm cars.


----------

